

Ask HN: What is the best computer for $1100? 13in MacBook Pro or... - emilepetrone

I have to get a new computer. My 5yr old 15in MBP is basically a desktop that can't play fullscreen video. What would you recommend? What is the best value for web dev? Usage: Browser, cross platform testing, editor, photoshop, illustrator
======
manvsmachine
There are a lot of good laptops in that price range these days. The deciding
factor is probably going to be non-technical : OS preference, style / design,
customer service. That said, here are the ones I've been looking at:

MBP 13": Yeah, it's really 1199, but it's worth the extra cash if you want OSX
(and you'll get it for less if you can claim student status). You already have
a MBP, so this is an obvious choice. Added bonus: they _just_ got a refresh,
so you're looking at shiny new tech.

HP Envy 14: The route to take if you are in love with the MBP's style / build
quality, but don't really care for / need OSX. Specs stack up pretty well
against the MBP 13, even considering the refresh (Thunderbolt
notwithstanding). Currently my personal frontrunner since I use Ubuntu as my
primary OS.

Lenovo Thinkpad T410: The anti-Mac. Batman's Tumbler to Bruce Wayne's
Lamborghini. Not much else to say about it; Thinkpads' reputation is easily as
legendary as that of MBP's when it comes to performance and indestructibility.

Honorable mentions - Macbook Air / Lenovo IdeaPad U260 : If you're into the
ultra-thin-and-light thing, these are the two to look into.

Side note: if you decide on any route other than the MBP, you'd be wise to
wait a little before purchasing. Other manu's have been waiting to put out
refreshes of their lines as well due to the Sandy Bridge fiasco. For all we
know, Apple might not be the only one with LightPeak / Thunderbolt /
whatevertheycallit for long.

------
viraptor
I find this: "that can't play fullscreen video" quite strange. I have no
problems with fullscreen videos (~5% cpu), or multiple windowed ones on a 5yo
cheapest unknown-local-company laptop. Are you sure your configuration is not
broken in some crazy way?

Not saying that you shouldn't update, but this is not what a 5yo laptop of any
kind should behave like... If you do the same thing to your new laptop, it
might not be worth getting it ;)

~~~
manvsmachine
"Fullscreen video" isn't saying much. Sure, my 5 year old AMD64 desktop can
play fullscreen video. Can it play fullscreen 1080p h.264 / HD Flash
(remember, 5 year old video card == no HW acceleration) without dropping
frames or turning into a space heater? Not so much.

